
How Einstein Learned Physics - tmbsundar
https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2017/03/16/how-einstein-learned-physics/
======
MrQuincle
The discussion is not complete without a reference to his first wife:
[https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-
forgotte...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-forgotten-
life-of-einsteins-first-wife/)

